# Damn Coffee Pot



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2011)

figures, I'm off tomorrow and monday and I broke the friggin coffee pot. Hope Tanger outlets has a store for a replacement. Don't think Pinot Noir is an acceptable substitute for coffee if one is expecting a productive day.


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2011)

Doug,
LOOK at youwatch!
It's 5O'CLOCk somewhere.
Since when do we drink wine by the clock?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2011)

Bummer, I had to replace my coffee pot this year also. Mine is an under cabinet model. I bought the same brand and wouldnt you know it they had to go and change the drilling pattern for the stupid thing so I had to crawl up under my upper cabinet and drill all new holes through my cabinet which required me taking everything out of the cabinet also. If they want to change the design a little fine but did they really have to change the drilling!!!!!! Freakin idiots!!!!!


----------



## Arne (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm still wondering if Timi in the beginners forum and his gelatinous wine actually made alcoholic jelly. That should go fine with your broken coffee pots. Little toast, big gob of jelly and wasted by noon. Just a thought, Arne.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Nov 11, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Bummer, I had to replace my coffee pot this year also. Mine is an under cabinet model. I bought the same brand and wouldnt you know it they had to go and change the drilling pattern for the stupid thing so I had to crawl up under my upper cabinet and drill all new holes through my cabinet which required me taking everything out of the cabinet also. If they want to change the design a little fine but did they really have to change the drilling!!!!!! Freakin idiots!!!!!




Tang Wong Lo forgot where he placed the old template for the coffee makers so he had to create another one.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 13, 2011)

I just had to replace my coffee pot also it started leaking out the bottom of it so I would loose about half a pot of water all over the counter top


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 13, 2011)

*Inherited coffee perkulator.*

The coffee perculator I inherited from my parents has a cloth filter and I couldn't find a replacement so I wrote to Cona. The replied saying that this type of perculator had not been produced since the early 1930s and if we were going to get rid of it, could they have it for their museum? Damn cheek ! ! ! Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 25, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Freakin idiots!!!!!



Second and Third that motion.


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 25, 2011)

Kleftiwallah said:


> The coffee perculator I inherited from my parents has a cloth filter and I couldn't find a replacement so I wrote to Cona. The replied saying that this type of perculator had not been produced since the early 1930s and if we were going to get rid of it, could they have it for their museum? Damn cheek ! ! ! Cheers, Tony.



Why not - so long as they put a sign "Donated by..."



jtstar said:


> I just had to replace my coffee pot also it started leaking out the bottom of it so I would loose about half a pot of water all over the counter top



Me too. Must be the month for coffee pots. Replaced it with a same brand name.

4 or 5 cup coffee makers are hard to find here except for those cheap (and I mean cheap wouldn't last 2 months cheap) Black and Decker and Sunbeam from Wally's.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine is a Black and Decker. I had the first one for abiut 12 years or something close to that but its not the $9 dollar mmodel. I like the under cabinet model and its pretty much the only out there thats not $400.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

Kleftiwallah said:


> The coffee perculator I inherited from my parents has a cloth filter and I couldn't find a replacement so I wrote to Cona. The replied saying that this type of perculator had not been produced since the early 1930s and if we were going to get rid of it, could they have it for their museum? Damn cheek ! ! ! Cheers, Tony.



That is awesome! 

Did you ever find a filter that would work with it?


----------



## fatbloke (Nov 27, 2011)

Problem is, that you lot in the US "think" you can make coffee, whereas us lot over this side of the pond "know" that the best coffee is either made by Italians or by Arabs.

Personally, I use a stove top model like this which you'd be hard pressed to break (without a hammer). It's solid aluminium, even the filter/strainer parts. 

The coffee produces is only a fraction weaker tasting than proper steamed espresso, and if you dropped it and broke the handle, you can get replacements :>

So all you then need to a brilliant cuppa, is a decent coffee to put in it for brewing...... I like this one....


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2011)

Love our little Jura Capressa "coffee center" Its like having a Starbucks in your kitchen each morning.


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 27, 2011)

fatbloke said:


> Problem is, that you lot in the US "think" you can make coffee, whereas us lot over this side of the pond "know" that the best coffee is either made by Italians or by Arabs.
> 
> Personally, I use a stove top model like this which you'd be hard pressed to break (without a hammer). It's solid aluminium, even the filter/strainer parts.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm. Should I take offence to this! Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh but it will cost you a bottle next time I'm in the area which will probably be NEVER, damn it.

Those of us on this side of the pont are NOT all from the US of A believe it or not. Personally I'm a Canuck. I'm sure the User name will give more details about me.

As for coffee, I didn't say THAT was the only coffee maker I have or use. I'm a huge espresso drinker but prefer to brew each cup fresh and so I don't use the stove-top.

Must agree somewhat, Lavazza is my favourite but I prefer the Rossa.

Peace bro.


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Love our little Jura Capressa "coffee center" Its like having a Starbucks in your kitchen each morning.



Now that's one nice looking machine.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2011)

We have had this thing for ~4 years now. Swiss made like a fine watch. Picked it up from the manufacturer as a new/refurb with full warranty and saved a bunch. I have had to become a Jura service technician over the years more or less. Luckily you can find pics and youtube videos on the intertubes put up by customers who have taken them apart and cleaned/serviced them to keep them going as needed. 

They are fairly maintenance free if you use the cleaning tablets when it tells you to. And it will tell you just what it needs from cleaning to water to beans to empty the grounds. About once a year I have to open it up and do some internal cleaning on it with a tooth brush and small pick in the crevices as the cleaning tablets will only do so much. You can send it back to Jura for cleaning but they charge a flat fee of ~$200!

This last time I thought I was going to have to break down and send it in as it would only make a cup and then couldn't push out the coffee puck and would jam. Did some searching online and found somebody else with the same problem. He ended up giving the screw drive mechanism a squirt of WD40. 

Sure enough, opened it up gave it a shot or two on the drive mechanism and once again working good as new. Just needed a little lube......

The aroma in the kitchen in the morning is pretty amazing I have to say! 



Giovannino said:


> Now that's one nice looking machine.


----------

